# ssh store default username/login_name per host? [solved]

## Oo.et.oO

Hi all, 

   I recently discovered pageant in windows as the key auth agent for putty.   it also lets you save all sorts of stuff in a "session" for later use for logging into various hosts with various settings.  one thing it saves is user/login_name.

i have a few hosts with really strange login names.  sometimes i can't remember them.   is there a way i can store them somewhere in .ssh for automatic use when sshing to those servers?   i have key auth working great on them, i just have to remember my remote login name..

thanksLast edited by Oo.et.oO on Fri Dec 17, 2010 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tony-curtis

in .ssh/config you can add entries such as

```
Host some.host.name.or.pattern

  User zvcdf12345

```

----------

## Oo.et.oO

thanks that works as expected.  i just couldn't find it in the ssh manual nor online quickly.

----------

